

David L. Waltz, Computer Science Pioneer, Dies at 68 - daegloe
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/24/science/david-l-waltz-computer-science-pioneer-dies-at-68.html

======
cadooo
Any other research I can read?

I found this <http://www.aaai.org/Papers/IAAI/2006/IAAI06-002.pdf>

~~~
cadooo
<http://www1.cs.columbia.edu/~waltz/>

~~~
cadooo
[http://www.engineering.columbia.edu/memoriam-david-l-
waltz-c...](http://www.engineering.columbia.edu/memoriam-david-l-waltz-ccls-
director)

